# Katie Holmes' latest look



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2007)

What do you think of Katie's new look?  I love it.  She keeps tinkering with her look but I think she nailed it this time.  It's very _Kiss of the Spider Woman _.


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 29, 2007)

I think her hair closes off her face just a little too much. Her makeup is gorgeous but  the hair is really nice, just like maybe an extra inch and half more open.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 29, 2007)

I LOVE HER HAIR AND MAKEUP. I think she looks fabulous. I also like the idea of her dress but I would have liked to see it cocktail length, just below the knee. 

I also like that she's not slouching anymore.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 29, 2007)

She looks great!  I think this is the best she's ever looked!  Holy crap she's tall...I know she has heels on, but dang!


----------



## meiming (Nov 29, 2007)

its funny...as soon as i looked at the pic i thought "she's been spending way too much time with victoria beckam" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think her makeup looks great, but there's something about the bangs bugs me. overall its nice to see her in a more polished look.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd hit it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 29, 2007)

She looks great!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 29, 2007)

She looks good from the neck up.


----------



## COBI (Nov 29, 2007)

The hair looks very wig-ish to me.  And the dress/wrap combo is not working for me; I like them each enough individually but not together.

Her style has definitely grown up and become more sophisticated since the beginning of TomKat.


----------



## TonyaB (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not feeling the clothes.. I think something more shorter would go great with her hair. I'm loving the hair style though!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 29, 2007)

I love the shrug!!


----------



## kblakes (Nov 29, 2007)

The hair and makeup is gorgeous but the outfit is fugly.


----------



## Janice (Nov 29, 2007)

I've really enjoyed watching her evolve and develop her own style recently. I like the haircut.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL she looks like a giant next to Tom. 

I like her hair.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_The hair looks very wig-ish to me._

 
yeah, i agree.  i mean, i like it, but i like her previous cut much better.  when i get my hair done in two weeks i was going to ask for katie holmes' hair cut...now i'll have to be more specific.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'd hit it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

I really liked her hair when it was long and ringlet-y.


This game is awesome. Romo's doing fantastic, but seeing Favre hurt is kind of like seeing Superman hurt.


----------



## *KT* (Nov 30, 2007)

Between standing tall for once, heels, and being a couple inches taller than him... she really does tower.  I don't think I would have recognized her without Tom by her side or a caption.  I'm warming up to the look, it's just a totally different look than what I associate with "Katie Holmes".


----------



## KAIA (Nov 30, 2007)

She looks so mature and gorgeous I love her look!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not a fan of hers or Tom's but I think she looks amaaaaazing! She's blossomed into a gorgeous woman. I always thought she was awkward looking before but really I love the hair, makeup and the dress but that gold shall-thing looks odd to me.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 30, 2007)

Best I ever seen her. Stunning.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Nov 30, 2007)

I love Katie..I think it's refreshing to see a young lady in Hollywood not showing her "sweet peas" to the world..She's classy and has her own style and that's what counts..she keeps it fresh all the time..


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 30, 2007)

Tom Cruise has always had a knack for tall women.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Nov 30, 2007)

hehe she looks like she's channeling victoria beckham. =] HOT!!!


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 30, 2007)

She looks WAY too hot to be with Tom Cruise.. totally a Posh look too


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 30, 2007)

I think Tom Cruise is attractive, however, the more I look at these pictures, the more I think he's the one who got lucky. Look at her! Supermodel much?
Sidenote:
I'm glad she stopped sporting the "mom hair". The difference an iron and bangs make is amazing.


----------



## bartp (Nov 30, 2007)

the haircut looks great on her. As for the evening dress.... sorry, but I'm more impressed by Tom's tuxedo that seems to fit perfectly and looks glamourous


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'd hit it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Lol! Thought the same thing myself... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She looks adorable! Like a classy doll - it’s a very good look for her IMO, especially since she has been looking a bit lamb dressed as mutton lately from what I’ve seen. Granted everyone can have ‘downtime’, but mumsy haircuts pain me on young people - personal preference...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 30, 2007)

I think she's so pretty and i love that she's experimenting...i love this haircut...just not really on her...i agree that it does close off her face abit...


----------



## Lissa (Nov 30, 2007)

I think she looks amazing. I think this haircut will be the next big thing - everyone over here was suddenly sporting the Pob (Posh bob) after Posh got her hair cut. This is the new, updated version. 

*sigh* wish I could pull it off


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2007)

Seriously though y'all, think about it, she's got enough money now that she BETTER look freaking fantastic all the time.


I just hope she lets herself age, and doesn't go Nicole Kidman on us...I'm tired of seeing plastic faces everywhere. It looks okay when it's done but  then the plateaus and planes of the face change, and you wind up looking like Sly Stallone between Judge Dread and Rocky Balboa, lumpy, gumpy, and stretched weird.


----------



## peinapple (Nov 30, 2007)

she just stole her daughters hair cut. She looks good but she's still not a very good actress.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

this is a much better look for her.

lol @ how much taller she is than tom. their relationship annoys me. I don't know why. maybe because I don't really like either person. tom cruise=weirdo, not my favorite and katie=quiet and she seems really shy and submissive. and maybe a bit boring. but hey, she looks great.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 30, 2007)

I personally hate this look on her. Reminds my of Kelly Osbourne. I think she looked the hottest ever just before she changed to this.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 30, 2007)

Gosh..she looks like Suri's older sister


----------



## frocher (Nov 30, 2007)

I really like the look.


----------



## prettybaby (Nov 30, 2007)

i like her, have always thought she was pretty, but im a hairdresser, and i dont like the bangs. they dont do her face justice. she is very beautiful and way too sexy for her man. hahaha. shes too sexy for her man...


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Seriously though y'all, think about it, she's got enough money now that she BETTER look freaking fantastic all the time.


I just hope she lets herself age, and doesn't go Nicole Kidman on us...I'm tired of seeing plastic faces everywhere. It looks okay when it's done but  then the plateaus and planes of the face change, and you wind up looking like Sly Stallone between Judge Dread and Rocky Balboa, lumpy, gumpy, and stretched weird._

 
Definitely - when you have that kind of money you can also afford to go with the 'less is best' approach with cosmetic surgery. You can always do more, but you cant correct it when you go too far. 

Why is it that a guy with silver/grey hair and wrinkles looks distinguished & sexy and can still get work, but a woman in that position has 'let herself go' & 'is past it' - and therefore would be lucky to score the odd daytime TV cameo? A lot of women have beauty that grows with age, its a shame that in this world they are either not accepted, or decide not to let that change take place.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 1, 2007)

Love the hairstyle on her.  She has the perfect face for that cut.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_LOL she looks like a giant next to Tom....._

 
Most people do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About Katie:  I think Katie looks gorgeous there.  The whole look.  She nailed it.  Very elegant and sophisticated.  It looks very natural and organic on her.  It doesn't look like she is trying to be something she isn't, which you sometime get on the red carpet.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 1, 2007)

i like it but im sick of seeing women with this hair style.. its getting so boring


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_this is a much better look for her.

lol @ how much taller she is than tom. their relationship annoys me. I don't know why. maybe because I don't really like either person. tom cruise=weirdo, not my favorite and katie=quiet and she seems really shy and submissive. and maybe a bit boring. but hey, she looks great._

 

sorry but how is being quiet and shy BORING? ive always been shy and brought up not to be rude or anything. I hate loud people they are just annoying. and im nowhere near boring i love having fun and im not shy around my friends, boyfriend or family. i just dont like being loud and 'in your face' type around strangers and meeting new people. im just polite like that


----------



## MACisME (Dec 1, 2007)

she's gorgeous. booyow to all those that underestimated her and it looks like she hired herself a new mua =) GOOD FOR HER.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i like it but im sick of seeing women with this hair style.. its getting so boring_

 
To a point.  There are a lot of variation possibilities though.  I have to admit, it is a nice change after about 5 years of 99.5% of all women on the planet wearing straight ironed hair with no bangs.


----------



## user79 (Dec 1, 2007)

I saw these pics in a mag and I thought she looked great. The dress and shrug combo, eh - I'm not feeling it at all. And yeah, Tom Cruise looks like a dwarf. How tall (or short) is he anyways?


----------



## Cuppincakes (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_sorry but how is being quiet and shy BORING? ive always been shy and brought up not to be rude or anything. I hate loud people they are just annoying. and im nowhere near boring i love having fun and im not shy around my friends, boyfriend or family. i just dont like being loud and 'in your face' type around strangers and meeting new people. im just polite like that_

 

I think you misunderstood the point of her post. I think she was aiming more for a she is boring because she comes off as very shy (remember when she didn't even want to come on stage on the oh so famous,couch jumping  "Oprah"Segment with Tom ? she also hasn't really done too much for herself lately(or anything big since dawsons creek, in which she played a shy girl..) . She also carrys herself in a very "shy " or not very confident way..   Although with this new hair cut she seems to have quite a bit more confidence!

Plus, People who are very shy especially women, come off as being bitchy or rude, also people who are very loud come off as rude as well, so you kind of have to fall somewhere in the middle. 

I personally think she is looking waay to much liker her little BFF, Victoria 

I like this haircut , Not everyone can pull it off though. It was popular way before "Mrs becks" got it though. at least.. around here it was.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'd hit it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah, I thought that too, until I thought about the fact that she probably has Tom Cruise all over her.  Bllleaaahh!

You know, a lot of times when I see pics of them together, she still looks like she is his older, tall daughter.  Sometimes they look like a couple, sometimes it just looks weird.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_its funny...as soon as i looked at the pic i thought "she's been spending way too much time with victoria beckam" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i_

 
my thoughts!


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_its funny...as soon as i looked at the pic i thought "she's been spending way too much time with victoria beckam" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think her makeup looks great, but there's something about the bangs bugs me. overall its nice to see her in a more polished look._

 

I thought the same thing about Victoria Beckam.  I think she looks great, though.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2007)

I think Victoria Beckham's influence has done wonders for Katie's personal style.  Oftentimes when someone gets help from or is influenced by someone else's style they copy it at first.  Then, as they become more confident and comfortable they adapt that style to suit themselves and immerge as a re-invented version of themselves.  I think that is what we are seeing with Katie.  She's taken the bob, the couture, the glam from Victoria and done it her own way.  She has come a very long way.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cuppincakes* 

 
_I think you misunderstood the point of her post. I think she was aiming more for a she is boring because she comes off as very shy (remember when she didn't even want to come on stage on the oh so famous,couch jumping "Oprah"Segment with Tom ? she also hasn't really done too much for herself lately(or anything big since dawsons creek, in which she played a shy girl..) . She also carrys herself in a very "shy " or not very confident way.. Although with this new hair cut she seems to have quite a bit more confidence!

Plus, People who are very shy especially women, come off as being bitchy or rude, also people who are very loud come off as rude as well, so you kind of have to fall somewhere in the middle. 

I personally think she is looking waay to much liker her little BFF, Victoria 

I like this haircut , Not everyone can pull it off though. It was popular way before "Mrs becks" got it though. at least.. around here it was._

 
yeh i know almost every girl is bitchy but i thought she meant she was boring because shes shy! and i didnt know about the oprah thing or whatever coz we dont have that show in the uk.. she does seem like a nice quiet girl and im very shy too so i guess i know how she feels sometimes.. its not about confidence its more about not being centre of attention if u get me. but yeh i agree i sort of misunderstood
and yeh she is looking like victoria now... and like i said earlier too many females are getting this hair style! its getting abit old


----------



## lipstickandhate (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_To a point.  There are a lot of variation possibilities though.  I have to admit, it is a nice change after about 5 years of 99.5% of all women on the planet wearing straight ironed hair with no bangs._

 
Let's not forget the honey-blonde highlighted perfectly tostled beach waves/curls look either. Every 20 and 30 something woman in NYC has that same stupid, "I just woke up from a post-sex nap looking fabulous" hair. 

I'm thrilled to see short hair as a celebrity trend.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 2, 2007)

she is beautiful. she looks slightly oriental to me..


----------



## janwa09 (Dec 2, 2007)

With her new hairstyle, she now looks all the more like her daughter Suri.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I've really enjoyed watching her evolve and develop her own style recently. I like the haircut._

 
I have to disagree with this.  "Her own style" is a real stretch, more like Posh's style tailored to fit her a little better.  

I personally don't like such a heavy bang on her face, but whoever does her makeup is doing a great job.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 12, 2007)

i think she looks good but definitely agree that shes totally copying posh.. before she married tom cruise and became friends with the beckhams, she dressed like her character on Dawsons Creek, very girl next door and now shes uber glamarous... I like the change but she soo wants to be Posh..


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 12, 2007)

It's funny, because whether or not you love this look or hate it, when you see Katie and Tom together in photos now your eye goes straight to her!  She's not afraid to tower over him in heels, and she has this look in her eye now that says "I'm in control..."  Just something I have noticed lately!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 13, 2007)

I think she and tom swing with Jada and Will Smith...


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 13, 2007)

As much as I hate to admit it, she looks great. But I have no idea why she's with him seeing as he's as gay as Christmas.


----------

